# Handcartz Military Bicycles and Manuals Pictures



## Miyata FL. (Sep 28, 2017)

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-VCvwFTf


----------



## facair55 (Sep 28, 2017)

Miyata FL. said:


> https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-VCvwFTf



The 1944 military bicycle from Wright Field is currently on display at the Bicycle Museum of American in New Bremen, Ohio


----------

